# Paludarium: rivers edge



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi guys this is my first post, Ive been lurking for some time here trying to learn about terrariums, viv's and all that good stuff. After doing alot of research on construction methods through this site and others I decided to make a paludarium tank. Unfortunately I got excited/lazy and skipped the whole documentation process, a move I regret now. On the next tank eh?

But anyways here is my tank! Its a 26gal bowfront 24x15x21, eggcrate falsebottom covered in fine mesh screen with PVC supports fixed in place. Underneath fb is a reptiflo 200 pump that pumps water upto the atrificial log in the center of the tank which gives a pretty good trickle effect. Around the false bottom is just a simple divider i cut from home depot plexi. Its unsealed so that water can be circulated via the underground pump. I used geII on three sides and GS over that, along with some various corkbark, coco & plastic planting pots, large riverbed rock and petstore wood bits. On the walls I used a mix of 2 discs bed-a-beast and moss growing substrate which seemed quite easy to expand, mix and then glue to the wall with silicone. The gravel is a mix between flourite(good for plant growth) and misc aqua varieties. Organic potting soil makes up most of the substrate for the main land area (somewhat mixed in some bedabeast and moss growth mix). 

So far its only slightly planted as you can see in the water and on land. I have a few other plants coming mailorder so that should fill it in nicely. My current concern is the divider between water and land because of the difference in the level of water vs land for drainage there is a rather sharp drop off. A hope was to be able to use this for PDF's in the near future if something can be done about a water escape. I tried alleviating this a little with some driftwood that takes up a large portion of space in the front area. Some other ideas are kicking around upstairs so well see what comes of it, if not I can always find some nice fire bellys or salamander. Goal is pdf tho.

The tank has been maintaining a constant 80F & 80% humidity as well. Im using a reptile slimline lighting fixture with a 2800K Flora Glo lamp in it atop a bowfront AGA glass hinged cover with a few modificiation holes in the rear plastic for ventilation. For the past 2-3 weeks the water has been cycling and tested clean so I threw in some guppies just to take up space. Just so happened the day after there was a nice suprise waiting for me after work which included about 10-12 new fry, sweet! 



















Thanks for checkin it out, any critique would be helpful as well (minus the no construction journal...:looser: )


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

wow this is very nice jeez wish my first tank would have looked like this, welcome to the board and very nice job!


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Very nice tank,but I would add some more plants.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'll second the more plants. Look for small creepers that will cover the background over time. Are you going to keep the guppies or go with something else later?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks good, i recomend some baby tear pilea and some oak leaf.


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

Good news, got my plants wayyy faster than I thought, so I "finished" planting for now.

2 broms (1 fireball other HD special)
1 coleus
1 polda dot plant
2 Selaginella kraussiana
2 bits of hanging houseplant (not sure type)
a few aquatic plants from local pet stores
handfull of Salvinia natans
vial moss spores (hope it grows...)
and lots of riccia!









































Now all I have to do is hurry up and wait for everything to grow in.

Julio, good call on the pilea. I'll look into that.

XM, are you referring to the water or just the tank in general? I was looking into getting some smaller types of catfish to add in and im leaning towards getting a pair of D.Ventri or Imitator's as well.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Looking good.No plant expert,but I think that hanging houseplant is a pothos.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

yep- looks like pothos to me as well

that brom will do much better if you move it out of the substrate and mount it onto the background instead- they will rot if the roots and base are covered

Otherwise- that is a very well done, attractive viv. 

Go for the imitators or intermedius (imitators too) they are fairly easy to keep, are active in the viv and also tend to be very bold- so they don't dash for cover as soon as they see movement(like when you come up to feed or just stare at them)


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I was mainly referring to the water feature. I am working on a custom setup that will have a sizable water feature and have been debating what I want to put in it. I currently have a tank with a smaller feature and I put a pleco in it, which seems to love it. For my new one I was thinking of some tetras. I've always loved the neon tetras. As for frogs, imitators would be a great choice for that tank. They're easy to keep and have interesting behaviors.


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

Def pothos, thanks guys!

Tad: That particular brom isnt that large and it is only buried about an inch...will this make a huge difference in growth? I was just under the assumption of plant and water...(air plants diff story, similar?)

Tad and XM: Both of you have mentioned Imitators after looking at my tank, thats the species I would like house, although vents are more accessible to me at the moment. So here is my question: Do you think either way thumbnail dart frogs could handle the water feature? My thought is that some more work could be done around the edge to make water escape easier but these are frogs that naturally lived by sources of water (rivers, streams, lakes) in the wild! In my inexperience I still say why not, many people have suggested it is a bad idea.


----------



## moore40 (Jan 29, 2008)

update on this?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

IMO it doesnt really look like there would be enough land room for pdf's


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey! thanks for diggin this up, Ive been meaning to make an update...

During it's time with the large water feature I believe it was plenty big for 2 Vents. They climbed all over and never had a problem with the water or small stream coming down the center piece. Most of the front edge was also populated with Salvinia to the point where both vents would venture out to catch loose flies! Also changed the planting several times then decided to remove the vents completely from the tank and transfer them to a tank I built to better suit them which was located at work. Since then the original tank was completely clean out, keeping only some of the plants, replacing all of my substrate and sloping things out quite a bit, opening everything up for something more interesting (leucs) than vents that enjoy hiding from me allllllll day 

I will try and upload some pics that have been taken before and after the large water feature was removed this week.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome! Really nice tank, as some people before have mentioned, it would be better to keep a semi-aquatic species in it. So, are you interested in joining the NEFG? 
NEFG : New England Frog Group


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I've only done a water feature with one frog species (leucs) and never had a problem. I would be shocked if any dart frog had trouble getting out of the water. The exception being female/female aggression among larger frogs (tinc group). I've been meaning to do a display tank Paludarium...


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

Hrmmm, looks like I should join the local association. I don't know much about it...any access to local shops, information or classifieds like Dendroboard? I see the original site isn't around anymore so the new one just looks like a msg board?

I wouldn't worry about the water part of this particular tank. From observing many other tanks as well as my own experience with this one it has been 95% removed and replaced with land. Basically I got annoyed with the lack of land and converted in into a pretty decent Leuc home. Been going strong for 3 months now!


Sidenote: With this current tank I do have a water corner about 2"+ deep and my leucs seem to like it, wading into the water every once in a while to check out the fry swimming in the water.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

as others have noted the tank configuration is better suited for a semi aquatic species. also the brom, despite the small size will surely rot, its an air plant, similar to spanish moss and grows very high it trees in nature. and the coleus is probably not a very good choice either.

the tank looks good and it sounds like you have a pretty good idea as to what you want to do with it.

keep digging around and asking more Qs and talk to plant vendors on this site, they will be able to assist you in choosing terrarium suitable plants as well as proper methods of planting.

also i would be careful about placing fish from stores with multiple tanks(like pet$mart) , in with amphibians for this reason.... they often sell Hymenochirus boettgeri a known carrier of chytrid, and use large filters that handle multiple tanks and often cross contaminate with nets, cleaning equip., etc.
just thought i'd throw that out there. 

james


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

james67 said:


> as others have noted the tank configuration is better suited for a semi aquatic species. also the brom, despite the small size will surely rot, its an air plant, similar to spanish moss and grows very high it trees in nature. and the coleus is probably not a very good choice either.
> 
> the tank looks good and it sounds like you have a pretty good idea as to what you want to do with it.
> 
> ...



I read a couple of quotes like these and I think somepeople aren't understanding the OP
He filled in the almost all the water area and has different frogs now
I think some people still think the tank is 2/3 water
If I got this wrong, sorry haha I just think somepeople are misunderstanding


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

You got it buddy


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

So I got all my pics today and I can give you guys a little synopsis. The tank HAS HAD A LAND MASS for well over 3 months now, so my little guys are definitely happy.

5 months ago

































4 months ago









3 months ago & today

























I still have some other things I would like to add as far as plants go, most likely some form of Air plants...seems to always be a work in progress, hurry up and wait for moss to grow type of thing. Also from my original configuration I added a 65W 50/50 Aqualight. Definitely makes a big difference.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

sorry i misunderstood. it looks good either way.

james


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

I hate to say it but as good as that viv looks now, I liked it better before, even though it had less available frog space. I’m still jealous either way.

your right there isn't anything happening on the NEFG website. the NEFG is active as an email list. if you live in New England and aren’t on the mailing list, you really are missing out on a lot of deals, information, and a few friends to. you should sign up and ask about the BBQ in August.


----------



## moore40 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the quick updates. Both versions look awesome!


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

basshummper said:


> I hate to say it but as good as that viv looks now, I liked it better before, even though it had less available frog space. I’m still jealous either way.
> 
> your right there isn't anything happening on the NEFG website. the NEFG is active as an email list. if you live in New England and aren’t on the mailing list, you really are missing out on a lot of deals, information, and a few friends to. you should sign up and ask about the BBQ in August.


Agreed from the pics, needs more something. Good thing I just ordered an assorted Tillandsias pack! One thing to note tho is that the pics from 3mo and on were from my camera phone, which I think has a lack of colors like my SLR does. All the prior pics were from the SLR. Time to clean off the camera dust...

Thanks for the NEFG info, ill make it a point to get on there soonish.


----------

